# Pink snow?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last week it fell in the city.

http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/story/923145.html


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

:laughing:what kind of city do you live in??:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Grandview don't eat the pink snow!!


----------

